# XM-L2 Comes to Magicshine



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

We just got in the first XM-L2 versions of the MJ-808 and MJ-880 and have had time to do a little testing. 
First, Magicshine has (finally) gotten an integrating sphere and they are starting to report actual out the front numbers. Their results for these 2 lights are as follows.

MJ-808E - 745 lumens
MJ-808U - 785 lumens
MJ-808L2 - 829 lumens

MJ-880 - 1478 lumens
MJ-880U - 1558 lumens
MJ-880L2 - 1683 lumens

I've done our light distribution test on these lights and the results back up these numbers

















Both graphs show a considerable increase in throw with most of the added light in the center of the beam. The MJ-808L2 is now by far the brightest spot of any light we sell. Even those of much higher total output. I believe the reflector is more efficient than an optic type lens.

One other nice plus to the XM-L2 is that with the same amount of energy going into the led but more of that energy being converted into light, there is less going into heat. Another plus is the XM-L2 is more tolerant of heat. The light output of an led decreases as it heats up but that effect is lessened with the XM-L2. It also has a longer life at high temperatures.
Good things continue to happen as CREE advances the science of LED's (there stock is up over 150% for the year)
The cost is a little higher (for now) but the cost per lumen is the same or better.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet and 50 bucks for the light head is a great deal. I'm going to postpone buying one because I just bought an expensive blender and I don't need any more bike lights. I'll probably get one soon though.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

How does that blender fit on your bike?


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, that is a huge jump in performance, very impressive. The 808 is still the low cost/high performance benchmark in my opinion. Can't really go wrong with that light. I have one myself, with the remote. The hot spot is a bit narrow for a bar light, but that's easily fixed with the wide angle lens. It's a shame you don't have an optic that spreads the light in all directions.

The 880's are great, with the exception of the new connector. I have a 6-cell Xeccon battery with the old, i.e round, Magicshine connector. Why did they change the connector? Is is because it draws more power and can't be used on high with a 4-cell battery? I would consider just buying a lighthead if I could get it to work with the Xeccon battery. There's no point is spending an extra $60. Basically I need the reverse (male reversed with female) adapter of this model:
Action-LED-Lights ? Magicshine MJ-6070 Battery Adapter
The 880 are great lights though, it won a light shoot-out in one of the british mountain bike magazines.

Also, is the color temperature of the led's different than those of the older generation Magicshines?

These lights should definitely be on the everyone's potential buy list for next fall/winter.

I'm a big fan of these graphs. Thanks for going to the trouble of making them.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

varider said:


> It's a shame you don't have an optic that spreads the light in all directions.
> 
> The 880's are great, with the exception of the new connector. I have a 6-cell Xeccon battery with the old, i.e round, Magicshine connector. Why did they change the connector? Is is because it draws more power and can't be used on high with a 4-cell battery? I would consider just buying a lighthead if I could get it to work with the Xeccon battery. There's no point is spending an extra $60. Basically I need the reverse (male reversed with female) adapter of this model:
> Action-LED-Lights ? Magicshine MJ-6070 Battery Adapter
> ...


If you want to spread the light in both directions take 2 wide angle lenses and put them back to back with the ribs at 90 degrees to each other.

I find you can use a round battery connector with the 880 if you just stretch the boot on the battery. I take a pair of needle nose pliers and stick them into the boot and then pull the handles apart. (of course external snap ring pliers work great) If need be heat the rubber up a little with a heat gun or above a flame. The two connectors are the same except for the rubber. I have not been able to get an explanation from Magicshine as to why they did this.

The color temperature of these XM-L2's is the same as the XM-L-U2's they have been using. Maybe a little hotter (whiter)

Your welcome about the graphs.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Are run times reduced with the extra lumens? Or, same power required, but, more light produced?


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

Action LED Lights said:


> One other nice plus to the XM-L2 is that with the same amount of energy going into the led but more of that energy being converted into light, there is less going into heat. Another plus is the XM-L2 is more tolerant of heat.


Just got to read the information given to you for your answers.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Like he said.


Yes, runtimes stay the same.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

...and speaking of heat issues....
Jim, as the MagicShine vendor of choice here on MTBR do you know if there are any structural improvements made to the 808 ( XM-L2 version ) lamp body to aid in heat transference/ dissipation?


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

I tested the models MJ-880, MJ-808E and the MJ-816E Cree XM-L2 led a few weeks ago and noticed that the body of the flashlight is a little hot but it shows that give more light. The runtimes are very similar, down a bit in the first 2 models and up at last.
Here I put a little review on my blog, to translate blue box (microsoft translator) top right and select English and press the arrow.

lucespotentesparatubici: Led CREE XM-L2


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...and speaking of heat issues....
> Jim, as the MagicShine vendor of choice here on MTBR do you know if there are any structural improvements made to the 808 ( XM-L2 version ) lamp body to aid in heat transference/ dissipation?


Cat, there are no changes to the MJ-808 other than the new LED and perhaps a tweak to the driver.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Action LED Lights said:


> I find you can use a round battery connector with the 880 if you just stretch the boot on the battery. I take a pair of needle nose pliers and stick them into the boot and then pull the handles apart. (of course external snap ring pliers work great) If need be heat the rubber up a little with a heat gun or above a flame. The two connectors are the same except for the rubber. I have not been able to get an explanation from Magicshine as to why they did this.


I'm not going to take a pair of pliers or a heat gun to a perfectly working battery connector. Perhaps you could let the magicshine guys know that their customers want an adapter, or the option of buying the 880 lighthead with the round connector. It's all about maximum compatibility for me.


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

varider said:


> Perhaps you could let the magicshine guys know that their customers want an adapter


Here in Sweden an MS-branded adapter have been available at the local MS-dealer for quite some time.








Magicshine Adapter til 808,872 | XXL

But it is too expensive, compared to using pliers and a heatgun.

Edit:
The same adapter is also available at action-led-lights: MJ-6070
Action-LED-Lights ? Magicshine MJ-6070 Battery Adapter

/Håkan
SWEDEN


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

HakanC said:


> Here in Sweden an MS-branded adapter have been available at the local MS-dealer for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The adapter we have is the opposite gender from the one you show. It lets you use the 880 battery with other lights. I'll ask Magicshine if they have that one available but they don't show it on their website. Might be that they have had it but there not very good at letting dealers know what's available.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

On my website i have one but it is hand made on electronics shop
Accesorios baterías cargadores - Lucespotentesparatubici


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Reverse adapters are on the way. (to use a round plug battery with the MJ-880) Should be posted in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Great notice.

Other idea. A battery with bigger capacity for Magicshine or similar as that of 17.4mAh but cheaper

battery


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

:eekster:startling that you can run the same housing at 15 watts vs 7W and get double the output
magic indeed


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

WeLight said:


> :eekster:startling that you can run the same housing at 15 watts vs 7W and get double the output
> magic indeed


Are you sure you posted this in the right thread. This make no sense.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Action LED Lights said:


> Reverse adapters are on the way. (to use a round plug battery with the MJ-880) Should be posted in a couple of weeks.


That's great news. I guess they were hiding them at the factory


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Neither do your numbers, you would need to run the XML-2 at 15 watts to get 1500 lumens


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

WeLight said:


> Neither do your numbers, you would need to run the XML-2 at 15 watts to get 1500 lumens


The MJ-808-L2 uses one XM-L2 and outputs 829 real lumens
The MJ-880-L2 uses two XM-L2's and outputs 1683 lumens

Were did you get 1500?


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

My apologies, I thought it was a single led


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Reverse adapters are on the way. (to use a round plug battery with the MJ-880) Should be posted in a couple of weeks.


MJ-6071 adapters are now listed.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> MJ-6071 adapters are now listed.
> View attachment 825745


Great news! three units are going to Spain. Simple and light.


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

Will you be selling MJ-880-L2 light head only? I already have a DIY battery and don't want to pay extra for a new one that I don't need.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

shapirus said:


> Will you be selling MJ-880-L2 light head only? I already have a DIY battery and don't want to pay extra for a new one that I don't need.


It is an option at the bottom of the listing. MJ-880-L2


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

Action LED Lights said:


> It is an option at the bottom of the listing. MJ-880-L2


Didn't notice it, thanks.
Is it compatible with the previous revision optics-wise, i.e., will this fit: Action-LED-Lights ? Wide Angle Lens for the MJ-880 ?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

shapirus said:


> Didn't notice it, thanks.
> Is it compatible with the previous revision optics-wise, i.e., will this fit: Action-LED-Lights ? Wide Angle Lens for the MJ-880 ?


Yes, it is identical except for the led itself.


----------

